# Intel released their newest Xeon E7-8895 v2



## sundaymouse (Feb 21, 2014)

http://ark.intel.com/products/79209

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#Xeon_E7-88xx_v2_.28octa-processor.29

Released a few days ago.

Highlights:

15 Cores / 30 Threads in HT

2.8 GHz with TB 3.6GHz

37.5 MB Cache

22nm 155W

Max Memory 1536GB ECC

Max CPU Config = 8

No recommended consumer pricing, but for its sister 8890v2, the recommended price is $6841, in 8-CPU configuration = $54728.


----------



## Navyn (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for update.we will give a try this in future.


----------



## Nett (Feb 21, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> http://ark.intel.com/products/79209
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#Xeon_E7-88xx_v2_.28octa-processor.29
> 
> ...


I don't think any provider will use it for their boxes; and even supercomputers don't use them, they use E5's.


----------



## rds100 (Feb 21, 2014)

Enterprises will use these. Big corporations love expensive hardware. Then after 3 years you will see some of these on ebay.


----------



## Nett (Feb 21, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Enterprises will use these. Big corporations love expensive hardware. Then after 3 years you will see some of these on ebay.


And the low ends' buy them, lol.


----------



## ndelaespada (Feb 21, 2014)

Net said:


> And the low ends' buy them, lol.


I'm sure some LE* hosts can afford this...


----------



## NickM (Feb 21, 2014)

I'll take one, plus the entire 1.5TB of RAM that it supports.  Let's see... if you use OpenVZ, you can put 768 containers on a box before you're overselling the RAM. Let's put 10,000 2GB containers per node, at $5/month each... you could break even in about 2 months, factoring in hard drives (should only need a 2 disk RAID1, right?), motherboard, bandwidth and power usage.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 21, 2014)

Net said:


> And the low ends' buy them, lol.



...and their mothers have a heart attack at the end of the month when they get their $54K credit card bill.


----------



## Nett (Feb 21, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> ...and their mothers have a heart attack at the end of the month when they get their $54K credit card bill.


Then his mum chargeback the invoice, which will be followed up by a law case between the seller and the provider. The provider gets fined and loses its server, then the business gets shut down.

Result:

-Boy returns to school

-Mum goes to hospital

-Dad works much more harder to pay the fine and hospital fees


----------



## TruvisT (Feb 21, 2014)

It's funny to see how many gamers talk about how this is the ultimate gaming chip on the internet already and a must have.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 22, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> ultimate gaming chip



;_; I can't believe the so called "PC masturrrrrace" are as unintelligent as the console race.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh man ... yup the ultimative gamer chip.

I would like to see a gaming engine that is using more than two cores...

Some years ago I bought a Intel Core 2 Quad CPU but had to accept that most of the times three cores are ideling at 1% whenever I played a game.


----------



## sundaymouse (Feb 22, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Oh man ... yup the ultimative gamer chip.
> 
> I would like to see a gaming engine that is using more than two cores...
> 
> Some years ago I bought a Intel Core 2 Quad CPU but had to accept that most of the times three cores are ideling at 1% whenever I played a game.


GTA:SA used to have a problem of not being able to perform on dual core CPUs, don't know if it was fixed.


----------



## dano (Feb 22, 2014)

Monster CPU's for sure -- and I agree with the above, enterprise, or whatever that is these days, will grab these for super busy machines to replace, in hopes that the new CPU will relieve their IO issues. Otherwise, prolly be a couple year, 1.5 at earliest, that we may* see someone selling VM's with these procs.

Yummy cores and cache!


----------



## Exelion (Apr 1, 2014)

Still waiting for Broadwell E7s due to memory bandwidth issues on Ivy Bridge E7s; to put enough memory in to make using E7 worth it, you need to use LR-DIMMs which means DDR3-1066, or about 1/3rd of your memory bandwidth just up and vanishes, and for the cost of these over an equivalent set of E3s? No thanks.


----------

